# Hello!



## wilycutie (Aug 27, 2016)

I just moved to Anhai, Fujian Province and I am absolutely brand new here. I only know my guide, and apparently in the part of China where I live almost no one knows any English, and I do not know Chinese. I thought I would ask some of the more seasoned expats what they did in the very beginning to communicate what they wanted in public settings like Grocery stores or restaurants or shops? What are some tricks/tips that you would give a newbie?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

wilycutie said:


> I just moved to Anhai, Fujian Province and I am absolutely brand new here. I only know my guide, and apparently in the part of China where I live almost no one knows any English, and I do not know Chinese. I thought I would ask some of the more seasoned expats what they did in the very beginning to communicate what they wanted in public settings like Grocery stores or restaurants or shops? What are some tricks/tips that you would give a newbie?


Learn the very basics first, learn how to count to 100+ and learn simple things like;

Mitan; Pay the bill.

Do ah chen; how much money.

Get yourself a phrase book and learn the basics to help you to survive on your own.


----------

